# Fluid Retention and Benadryl



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question but I also pray that she has a better day! ♥


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Benadryl would not cause fluid retention. You do know that you do not use rimadyl and prednisone concurrently? And that many experts recommend a wash out period when switching from one to the other.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Luckily she hasnt had much prednisone last few days. She cant tolerate so wont be giving any more. Unfortunately today has not been good and I have to face the decision that her quality of life is fading fast. I dont want to take her to vet cause I know most likely what will happen but dont want to see her this way either. Such a hard thing to do!!!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

FWIW, I would give mine a couple of days to see what being off the prednisone and having it out of her system does for her.
Prednisone also causes an increased blood sugar - more in some than others. It can make them feel really bad - I've seen it in one of mine.
Positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Prednisone can also make an animal feel really good. Today, a former tech called and said I was her "hero." Don't need that affirmation, but I put her cat on prednisolone last week and his clinical signs improved. She was contemplating euthanasia.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am so frustrated. Trixie was resting a little better tonight but got worse after rimadyl. After researching online this has alot of bad reactions that I have seen in her so what I thought may be from cancer could actually be the rimadyl making her worse. I gave her benadryl and hope it helps but she wont be getting again. Already had a vet appt scheduled for tommorrow evening and trying to prepare myself for the worse but now I'm hoping she improves with the benadryl. Crossing my fingers!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Trixie.

I hope she's feeling better this morning and the appt.with the Vet goes well.


----------

